
Citizenship bill puts India on a path to become a Hindu nationalist state - ashleshbiradar
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2019/12/10/citizenship-bill-puts-india-path-become-hindu-nationalist-state/
======
univalent
The bill allows followers of 6 different religions (Hindu, Sikh, Buddhist,
Jain, Parsi and Christian) who live in the neighboring Muslim majority
countries (Hindu, Sikh, Buddhist, Jain, Parsi and Christian) to apply for
asylum if they face persecution because of their religious beliefs.

Said 3 countries have a long history of intolerance and persecution of their
non Muslim citizens/residents.

How exactly is this making India a Hindu nationalist state?

~~~
gigatexal
I guess because it doesn’t mention Muslims? Although the title is a bit
clickbaity as it’s not just Hindus this will make India even more religiously
diverse just not so when Muslims are involved.

Non-paywall article here:
[https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bbc.com/news/amp/world-
asia...](https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bbc.com/news/amp/world-asia-
india-50670393)

~~~
mrburton
Cut back on the toxic behavior on HackerNews - This is not the place to argue
about faith.

~~~
gigatexal
I am not being toxic just trying to add some insight. If I came off as such I
apologize.

